# I can't tell if it is a boy or girl



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

My jersey had her baby yesterday. I can't tell if it is a boy or girl. I know that sounds crazy. But at the belly button it is kind of swolen the the cord is hanging from it. but is that a boy part there too? i can't see anything else anywhere. so boy or girl? i can feel 4 little tetts between the back legs. Help Vickie


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

lift the tail to see if she has a vulva.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Watch the calf until it pees, out the back is a female and from the belly a male.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Are you kidding with us Vickie, if your not then send photos of it's butt with the tail lifted...Congrats...


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I wish i was. we had a calf born last year i could tell it was a boy when he stood up. this one, not so much. when i get home i will lift the tail thanks. Vickie


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

If you felt only teats between the legs and no scrotum, then sure sounds like you have a girl.
The umbilical cord hangs down from the belly on both males and females.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I didn't think the boys gems were there when they are born. I thought they dropped later like puppies. I don't remember from last years. This is crazy. i should be able to say yep boy or girl. Thanks Vickie


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

vicki, 
I can't help myself for offering this candid advice. Remember the Arnold Swartznegger movie called "Kindergarten Cop"? Their was a child in the class whose dad was an OB\GYN. He had a famous line in the movie that said, "A boy as a P----, a girl has a V-----"! 

Actually, it is hard to tell sometimes until you see them urinate. I'd heed the above advice offered and raise her tail and see if there's a vulva. Sometimes the naval/penis area can be tricky!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Pretty simple. Raise the tail, one hole=bull, 2 hole=heiffer.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

ksfarmer said:


> Pretty simple. Raise the tail, one hole=bull, 2 hole=heiffer.


Note to self: Don't drink diet mountain dew and read this post at the same time!!! It causes you to have to clean your computer screen.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

The scrotum is there at birth;








That's a bull right after birth. {He is very much alive in the picture, just brand new}









Here's a heifer. If you look under the tail, you'll notice the long vulva and the hair at the end. The bull calf above has smooth skin beneath his anus and it tucks under quickly.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

So Vickie what's the verdict?


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

This thread made me laugh HARD.

Sorry Vicki but I did have the same reality check. I was so thrilled about a heifer because I saw teats then I thought "Hey wait... men have nipples too" and looked again. No danglers - phew!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, now I am curious too. Whatcha got there Vickie? LOL.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I have cut a million bull calfs at 1 to 2 days old...at 3 days you can not catch them in a open field...so they are there at birth....


yes we want to know bull or heifer



tjm


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

This is one of the funniest threads on the cattle forum ever! But, well, knowing all of the practical info above, I have to say that I have more than once mis-sexed a calf. 

When all you get is a quick glance as the calf is scampering away, sometimes you make a mistake. Once a bull had a streak of "doo" under his tail and I called him a heifer. Hubby was disappointed when he went out and got the calf. ha! And once a heifer had a streak of "doo" and what looked like a "dangler" but must have been just an odd flap of skin and I called her a bull. 

So don't feel too bad Vickie!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

LOL I have a friend who sent out a massive email to announce the arrival of her new filly only to realize a day later it was a colt!


----------



## Kipper (Apr 10, 2009)

So.......... what's the verdict ?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't feel bad, Vicki. I've been asked this question a lot. Sometimes they want me to come over and look to make sure. 

My usual answer is, "if you can't tell for certain, it's most likely a heifer." I've never seen a bull calf born that wasn't obviously a bull. I guess it could happen, but I've never seen it.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

cjb said:


> This thread made me laugh HARD.
> 
> Sorry Vicki but I did have the same reality check. I was so thrilled about a heifer because I saw teats then I thought "Hey wait... men have nipples too" and looked again. No danglers - phew!


Oh my goodness, your posts on the goat forum are funny but this one just made me choke and cry from laughing...... You are too funny!

BTW is it a bull calf or heifer?????


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep what is the answer, and if it pees from the middle it is a boy, from the end a girl.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Come on Vickie be a sport, what's the gender?


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

But no question about it. it is a..................GIRL. yah i get to keep her forever. Thanks everyone Vickie


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Great news Vickie, forget the computer, enjoy your heifer...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Vickie, dont feel bad...I wasnt sure on my calf til about 3 weeks after she was born..they are pasture cattle and the cow is a first timer..I sat vigile in the pasture waiting for the calf to pee and I swear she held it..


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lift the tail and check your punctuation.
If it is a period, it's a boy. If it is an upside-down exclamation point, it is a girl.


----------

